# My 2012 Routan SEL like SEL Premium is for sale $25500



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

*My 2012 Routan SEL like SEL Premium is for sale just $21500*

My family and I decided to go travel fulltime, and thus we are selling our 2012 Routan SEL with 3800 miles and many upgrades.
The van has been on the road for less than 4 months. It's literally brand new, as it looks, drives and feels.
You guys know it's the best year for the Routan, with the best engine and good brakes. The recent software update has NOT been done and will not be done as I heard it was no good.
Many stylish upgrades, no aftermarket crap, only OEM Chrysler factory stuff. Premium sound system with 5 channel amp and a factory sub. 20" OEM brand new wheels. Running on Mobil-1 5w-30 synthetic only. Parrot Asteroid Smart as a headunit.
Light flood history and a MA rebuilt title.










More details here:
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/3919325580.html

More pics here: https://plus.google.com/photos/1163...ms/5897873234088861185?authkey=CKKIuoyh4M_WRg

What do you guys think?

P.S. I hope the forum admin won't delete this, since the Routan subforum is not crowded much.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks good!

If you don't sell right away and want to make a few bux and lower your asking price, I can swap your xenon's for my halogens and your silver mirror for regular.

I live about 20 minutes away from you so could do a swap in your driveway + cash.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Good luck with the travels and the sale.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think I would be interested in parting out the upgrades really..

Also the van comes with a Class 3 trailer hitch w/factory trailer harness.
Also it has remote start, remote sliding doors and trunk opening.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Your upgrades are very nice. So can you help us out with some of them. 

1. HID Headlights? Those look factory. Where and how much? Install?
2. Chrome Mirrors with Turn Signal: Are those factory and were they plug and play, wiring harness fit and worked with the turn signals?
3. Door handles?
4. Sub? Factory?

You probably have threads with this info, but if I remember there wasn't a lot of detail. Grateful for some details. 

Thanks. 
Steve


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Steveaut said:


> Your upgrades are very nice. So can you help us out with some of them.
> 
> 1. HID Headlights? Those look factory. Where and how much? Install?
> 2. Chrome Mirrors with Turn Signal: Are those factory and were they plug and play, wiring harness fit and worked with the turn signals?
> ...


I have both the HID headlight housings and plan to swap them this weekend. If you all are nice I may take pics and let you know how it goes as well as do a write up.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Steveaut - everything is factory, except the door handle covers 

1) Xenons are just plug-n-play. Remove the old, install the new. Two of the three headlight mounting bolts are under the bumper cover, so it needs to drop a little. I did not take pictures but entire installation took me an hour to complete. No recoding needed. The biggest problem with Xenons is to find them. SEL Premium trim is very rare. Ebay has little selection, but car-part.com may show something. Expect spending $300 for each headlight, and your old halogens are almost worthless. I sold mine for like $60, fees and shipping included, so probably it's more like $30.

2) Chrome mirrors came from a Town & Country, bought off eBay. They have one more plug than regular mirrors, but the module inside the door has a spot where to plug them. So total plug-n-play. The turn signals do not work on mine, I suspect it needs to be activated at a dealer, in a similar way then "enable the saless code" for the fog lights through their computer. My mirror glass also has small triangles for the blind spot monitoring system. This does not work as it also requires the BSM module, the BSM sensors and wiring, and then enabling at a dealer. Much more hassle to retrofit and I did not see a real need for it.

3) The door handles are here - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...m-chrome-door-handles&p=81265875#post81265875
The only visual difference compared to factory ones is the rectangular button remained black. Double-sided adhesive, 5 minute job, difficulty level 1 out of 10.
4) The sub is factory - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-of-the-SEL-Premium&p=82408862#post82408862


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Artem said:


> Steveaut - everything is factory, except the door handle covers
> 
> 1) Xenons are just plug-n-play. Remove the old, install the new. Two of the three headlight mounting bolts are under the bumper cover, so it needs to drop a little. I did not take pictures but entire installation took me an hour to complete. No recoding needed. The biggest problem with Xenons is to find them. SEL Premium trim is very rare. Ebay has little selection, but car-part.com may show something. Expect spending $300 for each headlight, and your old halogens are almost worthless. I sold mine for like $60, fees and shipping included, so probably it's more like $30.
> 
> ...


On number 2, the extra harness I think is for the BSM. I have found town and country chrome lights with the blinker/flasher and with just one plug, not two. Have seen the two plug ones and those all have that triangle on them etched in the glass. From googling the part numbers it looks like it is $200 or so for the right and $160 or so for the left from a discount place. Ebay ones seem to sell for over $250 plus shipping used! I think that those guys just look up the mirror and pick the highest price part as chrysler looks to sell every configuration with and without heated, BSM, power folding and body color as well as chrome and black ones.

I believe this is the right side 05113260AF deprecated parts; 05113260AA; 05113260AB; 05113260AC; 05113260AD; 05113260AE

This is the plug with the flasher:









Plug with no flasher:









Sorry for hijacking your thread Artem, keeps it up top though!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

See what you're VW dealer will give you. They're in demand here. Wife took her's (2010 SEL) to the dealership for routine oil service and came home with an Executive 2013 Touareg  The Roos are in demand and she got a great trade-in!

BTW, the VW navigation BLOWS the Chrysler system out of the water and then some. You can use it while driving, shows traffic, display in gauge cluster gives turn-by-turn guidance and things of interest at the approaching intersection (gas, food, lodging for example)


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Ha nice!


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

holy cow, how does one sell a car with rebuilt title? Seems that I've been getting exactly zero interest from anybody.

OK I now lowered the price from 25,500 to 21,500.

Last time I listed it on eBay with reserve, it only generated bids up to $9,500 - this makes me both laugh and cry - how come? And this is for like a brand new 4k miles car that's only been on the road for 4 months with all the nice options, and MSRP over $40k.

I bet nowhere else the cars depreciate so quickly.

But the car has to sell, so I have to lower.


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

While you may be confident in the repairs you did to the vehicle, a vehicle with a rebuilt title especially a flood car is a major red flag. When shopping for my Routan recently I had an opportunity at one very similar to yours with around the same mileage that had been flood damaged for $16k. I happily took the 2011 SE w/ 33k we bought for $17k. I simply did not want to take the chance with the gremlins that may or may not be present in a flood car, especially when it will be hauling my whole family 95% of the time.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I think it's one of those cars the buyer has to see to appreciate, flood + rebuilt scares most buyers away.

Someone will get a nice deal of a well rebuilt Routan. Most people don't value mods, even if they are stock mods. I sold my highly modified car for almost nothing over book value.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

When I first seen your advertisement and looked at the pics I started doing the math to see if I could buy it. I really like the options and have always kicked myself for not going the Premium. Then I realized the rebuilt title. That's the problem. Not that you should be discouraged, but it is something you have to deal with. The right buyer seeing the vehicle probably makes the difference. How to get the prospective buyer to see the vehicle is the challenge. A guy I work with bought a rebuilt title years ago and his engine blew last year. May not have anything to do with the rebuild, but that sort of thing sticks in everyone's mind.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The title status could also affect a buyer's ability to get loan, and I'd hazard a wag that most people in the market for a family hauler have kids and those associated expenses and might not be walking around with $21k+ in cash. Have patience....you did a beautiful job on the rebuild and there people out there who would appreciate it.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> See what you're VW dealer will give you. They're in demand here. Wife took her's (2010 SEL) to the dealership for routine oil service and came home with an Executive 2013 Touareg  The Roos are in demand and she got a great trade-in!
> 
> BTW, the VW navigation BLOWS the Chrysler system out of the water and then some. You can use it while driving, shows traffic, display in gauge cluster gives turn-by-turn guidance and things of interest at the approaching intersection (gas, food, lodging for example)


+1 -- ours was a red '09 SEL that our VW dealer had someone who wanted that exact color with low miles and we traded it for a '13 Touareg VR6 Sport w/navi; the extra trade in allowance combined with the discount off MSRP for the T-Reg closed the deal. The navigation system difference between the two is no contest -- we've taken it on two long trips south and it was great; loved that 3D effect when going through high-rise building areas. I thought the trade in value on Routans would drop like a rock as VW discontinued them but apparently not so --- the OP's car looks quite nice but I would also be hesistant about anything but a clean title. Don't know if one could be had but I'd get an extended warranty just to take care of anything unexpected; perhaps you can't get one but would be worth a try if someone asks ---


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I am ending up selling the van for $18.5K that includes delivery 250 miles from my place. Very sorry to see it go and the most sorry part is all the labor involved.

We're leaving our house in a month and setting off for full-time RV travel.
My next rig is going to be something like this:










This is not sexy in any way. This is a 3500 extended chassis Chevy van, it is capable of towing 10k lbs behind it, so that will be a travel trailer 35' long. It will be transformed to a camper van, equipped with 24" fiberglass high-top, sleeping for 2+2, kitchen, toilet, etc. I will see what can be done to make it sexier. :laugh:


----------

